# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  قضية رقم 124 لسنة 25 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا

## لارين

المحكمة الدستورية العليا المصرية

قضية رقم 124 لسنة 25 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"
مبادئ الحكم: القانون الجنائي - عقوبة - أركان الجريمة

نص الحكم

باسم الشعب 
المحكمة الدستورية العليا
بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد 14 يناير سنة 2007 م، الموافق 25 ذي الحجة سنة 1427 هـ
برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ماهر البحيري
نائب رئيس المحكمة
والسادة المستشارين/ عدلي محمود منصور وعلي عوض محمد صالح والدكتور/ حنفي علي جبالي وإلهام نجيب نوار وماهر سامي يوسف ومحمد خيري طه
أعضاء
وحضور السيد المستشار/ نجيب جمال الدين علما
رئيس هيئة المفوضين
وحضور السيد/ ناصر إمام محمد حسن
أمين السر
أصدرت الحكم الآتي
في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 124 لسنة 25 قضائية "دستورية".
المقامة من
السيد/ ...
ضد
1- السيد/ رئيس الجمهورية
2- السيد/ رئيس مجلس الشعب
3- السيد/ رئيس مجلس الوزراء
4- السيد/ وزير العدل
5- السيد/ وزير التموين

الإجراءات
بتاريخ أول إبريل سنة 2003، أودع المدعي صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة، طالبا الحكم بعدم دستورية المادة (58) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945، والمادة (15) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950. 
وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى. 
وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريرا برأيها. 
ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.

المحكمة
بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.

حيث إن الوقائع - على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق - تتحصل في أن النيابة العامة كانت قد اتهمت المدعي - بصفته صاحب مستودع بوتاجاز ناهيا ببولاق الدكرور بمحافظة الجيزة، وآخر بصفته المسئول عن إدارة المستودع - في القضية رقم 3560 لسنة 2002 جنح أمن الدولة (طوارئ) بولاق الدكرور، أنهما في يوم 16/11/2002 بدائرة قسم بولاق الدكرور بمحافظة الجيزة:
1- باعا سلعا مسعرة (اسطوانة بوتاجاز) بسعر يزيد عن السعر المحدد لها. 
2- لم يمسكا السجلات المقررة ولم يتبعا أسلوب القيد بها. 

وقدمتهما للمحاكمة الجنائية بطلب عقابهما بالمواد 1، 2، 9، 14، 15، 16، 20 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 المعدل بالقانون رقم 108 لسنة 1980، والمواد 1، 2، 14، 17/2 من القرار رقم 51 لسنة 1983 المعدل بالقرار رقم 70 لسنة 1983، والمادتين (1/أ، هـ، 56) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 المعدل بالقانون رقم 109 لسنة 1980. وحال نظر القضية بجلسة 22/2/2003 قدم المدعي في الدعوى الدستورية مذكرة بدفاعه التمس فيها براءته مما نسب إليه، وذلك على سند من أن حالته المرضية تمنعه من الرقابة والإشراف على مستودع اسطوانات البوتاجاز المرخص باسمه، مما دفعه بتاريخ 4/4/1999 إلى طلب التوقف عن نشاطه في بيع أسطوانات البوتاجاز، ولما لم ترد عليه الجهة الإدارية، فأنذرها في 23/6/1999 باعتبار ذلك ترخيصا منها بالتوقف، إلا أنه فوجئ بتاريخ 20/7/1999 بصدور قرار محافظ الجيزة باستمراره في النشاط، فطعن عليه أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري بالدعوى رقم 10161 لسنة 53 قضائية، طالبا الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ قرار رفض إنهاء الترخيص، وفي الموضوع بإلغائه، فأجابته المحكمة إلى طلبه وقف التنفيذ بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 29/2/2000، وتم غلق المخزن تنفيذا لذلك، طعنت الجهة الإدارية في الحكم الصادر في الشق العاجل أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا بالطعن رقم 5901 لسنة 46 قضائية بتاريخ 27/4/2000 طالبة إلغاءه فأجابتها المحكمة إلى طلبها.

وبتاريخ 1/10/2001، ولظروفه المرضية قام بتأجير المستودع (المخزن) وتسليمه لآخر الذي استخدم المتهم الثاني، وظل الأخير وحده المسئول عن المستودع. ورغم تمسك المدعي ببراءته لاستحالة إشرافه على المستودع لكون المتهم الثاني هو المسئول عن إدارته، إلا أن النيابة العامة طلبت مساءلته جنائيا طبقا للمادتين (58) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945، (15) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950، فدفع بجلسة 22/2/2003 بعدم دستورية هاتين المادتين. وبعد تقدير المحكمة لجدية الدفع قررت التأجيل لجلسة 5/4/2003 وصرحت له بإقامة الدعوى الدستورية، فأقام الدعوى الماثلة.

وحيث إن المادة (58) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 الخاص بشئون التموين تنص على أن "يكون صاحب المحل مسئولا مع مديره أو القائم على إدارته عن كل ما يقع في المحل من مخالفات لأحكام هذا المرسوم بقانون ويعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لها، فإذا أثبت أنه بسبب الغياب أو استحالة المراقبة لم يتمكن من منع وقوع المخالفة اقتصرت العقوبة على الغرامة المبينة في المواد من (50) إلى (56) من هذا المرسوم بقانون".
وتنص المادة (15) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالتسعير الجبري وتحديد الأرباح على أن "يكون صاحب المحل مسئولا مع مديره أو القائم على إدارته عن كل ما يقع في المحل من مخالفات لأحكام هذا المرسوم بقانون ويعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لها. فإذا ثبت أنه بسبب الغياب أو استحالة المراقبة لم يتمكن من منع وقوع المخالفة اقتصرت العقوبة على الغرامة المبينة في المادتين (9)، (13)".

وحيث إن المدعي ينعى على النصين المطعون عليهما أنهما أقاما قرينة قانونية افترض بمقتضاها مسئوليته - باعتباره صاحب المحل - مع مديره أو القائم على إدارته عن كل ما يقع في المحل من مخالفات لأحكام كلّ من المرسومين بقانون سالفي البيان، وعاقبه بذات العقوبة، كما عاقبه بعقوبة الغرامة حتى لو أثبت أنه بسبب الغياب أو استحالة المراقبة لم يتمكن من منع وقوع المخالفة الأمر الذي يعد مخالفة، للمواد 2، 67، 86، 165 من الدستور.

وحيث إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة - وهي شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية - مناطها أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينها وبين المصلحة القائمة في الدعوى الموضوعية، وذلك بأن يكون الحكم في المسألة الدستورية، لازما للفصل في الطلبات الموضوعية المرتبطة بها، والمطروحة على محكمة الموضوع.

لما كان ذلك، وكان الثابت من محضر الضبط والمستندات المقدمة في الدعوى أن الطاعن قد تمسك بعدم تواجده بالمحل - المرخص باسمه - وقت الضبط مما يحول دون إمكان مراقبة ومنع وقوع المخالفة وذلك لقيامه بتأجيره لآخر وانقطاع صلته به كإدارة. فإن نطاق الدعوى الماثلة لا يمتد إلا لعجز المادتين سالفتي البيان والذي ينص على معاقبته بعقوبة المخالفة إذا ثبت أنه بسبب الغياب أو استحالة المراقبة لم يتمكن من منع وقوع المخالفة، حيث تكون المصلحة متوافرة بالطعن بعدم الدستورية على ما ورد بهذين النصين لما له من انعكاس على الفصل في الدعوى الموضوعية.

وحيث إن الدستور قد عهد إلى كل من السلطتين التشريعية والقضائية بمهام قصرها عليهما، فلا تتداخل الولايتان أو تتماسا، ذلك أن الدستور في المادة (86) منه قد ناط بالسلطة التشريعية سن القوانين وفقا لأحكامه، بينما أسند وفقا للمادة (165) إلى السلطة القضائية ولاية الفصل في المنازعات والخصومات على النحو المبين في الدستور.

وحيث إن الدستور - في اتجاهه إلى ترسم النظم المعاصرة، ومتابعة خطاها، والتقيد بمناهجها التقدمية - نص في المادة (66) على أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لصدور القانون الذي ينص عليها. وكان الدستور - وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - قد دل بهذه المادة على أن لكل جريمة ركنا ماديا لا قوام لها بغيره، يتمثل أساسا في فعل أو امتناع عن فعل وقع بالمخالفة لنص عقابي، مفصحا بذلك عن أن ما يركن إليه القانون الجنائي ابتداء - في زواجره ونواهيه - هو مادية الفعل المؤاخذ على ارتكابه، إيجابيا كان هذا الفعل أم سلبيا، ذلك أن العلائق التي ينظمها هذا القانون في مجال تطبيقه على المخاطبين بأحكامه، محورها الأفعال ذاتها، في علاماتها الخارجية، ومظاهرها الواقعية، وخصائصها المادية، إذ هي مناط التأثيم وعلته، وهي التي يتصور إثباتها ونفيها، وهي التي يتم التمييز على ضوئها بين الجرائم بعضها البعض، وهي التي تديرها محكمة الموضوع على حكم الفعل لتقييمها، وتقدير العقوبة المناسبة لها، بل إنه في مجال تقدير توافر القصد الجنائي فإن محكمة الموضوع لا تعزل نفسها عن الواقعة محل الاتهام التي قام الدليل عليها قاطعا واضحا، ولكنها تجيل بصرها فيها، منقبة من خلال عناصرها عما قصد إليه الجاني حقيقة من وراء ارتكابها - ومن ثم تعكس هذه العناصر تعبيرا خارجيا وماديا عن إرادة واعية. ولا يتصور بالتالي وفقا لأحكام الدستور أن توجد جريمة في غيبة ركنها المادي، ولا إقامة الدليل على توافر علاقة السببية بين مادية الفعل المؤثم والنتائج التي أحدثها بعيدا عن حقيقة هذا الفعل ومحتواه. ولازم ذلك أن كل مظاهر التعبير عن الإرادة البشرية - وليس النوايا التي يضمرها الإنسان في أعماق ذاته - تعتبر واقعة في منطقة التجريم، كلما كانت تعكس سلوكا خارجيا مؤاخذا عليه قانونا. فإذا كان الأمر غير متعلق بأفعال أحدثتها إرادة مرتكبها، وتم التعبير عنها خارجيا في صورة مادية لا تخطئها العين، فليس ثمة جريمة. 

وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن الدستور كفل في مادته السابعة والستين، الحق في المحاكمة المنصفة بما تنص عليه من أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع عن نفسه، وهو حق نص عليه الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان في مادتيه العاشرة والحادية عشرة فنصت الأولى على أن لكل شخص حقا مكتملا ومتكافئا مع غيره في محاكمة علنية، ومنصفة، وتقوم عليها محكمة مستقلة ومحايدة، تتولى الفصل في حقوقه والتزاماته المدنية، أو في التهمة الجنائية الموجهة إليه. بينما نصت الثانية في فقرتها الأولى على حق كل شخص وجهت إليه تهمة جنائية، في أن تفترض براءته إلى أن تثبت إدانته في محاكمة علنية توفر له فيها الضمانات الضرورية لدفاعه. وهذه الفقرة هي التي تستمد منها المادة (67) من الدستور أصلها، وهي تردد قاعدة استقر العمل على تطبيقها في الدول الديمقراطية، وتقع في إطارها مجموعة من الضمانات الأساسية تكفل بتكاملها مفهوما للعدالة يتفق بوجه عام مع المقاييس المعاصرة المعمول بها في الدول المتحضرة.

وحيث إن الأصل في الجريمة أن عقوبتها لا يتحمل بها إلا من أدين باعتباره مسئولا عنها، وهي بعد عقوبة يجب أن تتوازن "وطأتها" مع طبيعة الجريمة موضوعها. بما مؤداه أن الشخص لا يزر غير سوء عمله، وأن جريرة الجريمة لا يؤاخذ بها إلا جناتها، ولا ينال عقابها إلا من قارفها، وأن "شخصية العقوبة" "وتناسبها مع الجريمة محلها" مرتبطان بمن يعد قانونا "مسئولا عن ارتكابها"، ومن ثم تفترض شخصية العقوبة التي كفلها الدستور بنص المادة (66) - شخصية المسئولية الجنائية، بما يؤكد تلازمهما - ذلك أن الشخص لا يكون مسئولا عن الجريمة، ولا تفرض عليه عقوبتها إلا باعتباره فاعلا لها أو شريكا فيها.
وحيث إن القانون الجنائي وإن اتفق مع غيره من القوانين في تنظيمها لبعض العلائق التي يرتبط بها الأفراد فيما بين بعضهم البعض، أو من خلال مجتمعهم بقصد ضبطها، إلا أن القانون الجنائي يفارقها، في اتخاذه العقوبة أداة لتقويم ما يصدر عنهم من أفعال نهاهم عن ارتكابها، وهو بذلك يتغيا أن يحدد - ومن منظور اجتماعي - ما لا يجوز التسامح فيه من مظاهر سلوكهم، وأن يسيطر عليها بوسائل يكون قبولها اجتماعيا ممكنا، بما مؤداه أن الجزاء على أفعالهم، لا يكون مبررا، إلا إذا كان مفيدا من وجهة اجتماعية، فإن كان مجاوزا تلك الحدود التي لا يكون معها ضروريا، غدا مخالفا للدستور.

وحيث إنه على الرغم من أن الجرائم التموينية - المخالفات - محل النصين الطعينين لها طبيعية خاصة، ووضعت لتحقيق سياسة اقتصادية معينة عن طريق تدخل الدولة لضمان توازن الأسعار وحماية المستهلك - إلا أن النصين الطعينين تضمنا في فقرتهما الثانية، وهي التي تحدد بها نطاق الطعن الماثل على النحو سالف البيان، معاقبة صاحب المحل بعقوبة الغرامة رغم ثبوت إنه بسبب غيابه أو استحالة مراقبته لم يتمكن من منع وقوع المخالفة، مفترضا بذلك علمه بوقوع المخالفة ومسئوليته عنها لمجرد كونه مالكا للمحل والترخيص صادر باسمه، ومن ثم فقد أقام المشرع قرينة تحكمية غير مرتكزة على أسس موضوعية، ذلك أن الواقعة البديلة التي اختارها لا ترشح في الأعم الأغلب من الأحوال لاعتبار واقعة العلم بالمخالفة ثابتة بحكم القانون ولا تربطها بالتالي علاقة منطقية بها، بل أن الثابت - وفقا للنص - هو الاستحالة، ومن ثم فإن عمل المشرع هذا يعد جزاء جنائيا حدد اعتسافا عن مخالفة لتكليف بمستحيل، لا يحقق أي مصلحة اجتماعية، ومجاوزا موازين الاعتدال، ولا تربطه علاقة منطقية بالغرض منه، بما يخرجه عن إطار المشروعية الدستورية، ويكون مخالفا لمبدأ شخصية العقوبة ماسا بالحرية الشخصية ومهدرا أصل افتراض البراءة، ومخلا بحق الدفاع وجائرا على ولاية السلطة القضائية وحقها المنفرد في تقدير أدلة الثبوت والنفي في الجريمة المنسوبة إلى المتهم، الأمر الذي يتعارض وأحكام المواد 41، 67، 69، 86، 165 من الدستور.

فلهذه الأسباب
 حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية عجز نص المادتين (58) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 الخاص بشئون التموين، (15) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالتسعير الجبري وتحديد الأرباح، فيما نصا عليه من معاقبة صاحب المحل بعقوبة الغرامة إذا ثبت أنه بسبب الغياب أو استحالة المراقبة لم يتمكن من منع وقوع المخالفة.

----------

